

Using escrow for selling a website? - tboxer854

Has anyone had any experience selling a web site via escrow?  Is it a safe or recommended way for the seller?
======
weaksauce
I have not but I would imagine that it is safe for the seller only if the
escrow service is legit and takes measures to protect you.

I have been reading this blog for a while and it seems like the guy has had
experience buying and selling website so I would suggest trying to get into
contact with him:

<http://selfmademinds.com/>

------
johng
I've purchased (literally) millions of dollars worth of websites via
escrow.com -- from sites as cheap as $5k each, to sites as expensive as
$500,000 each.

I've never had an issue and you can always get someone on the phone if the
automated system isn't adequate for a hiccup during the transaction.

I have no affiliation, just a happy customer.

